
WikiLeaks Files - bwidlar
https://file.wikileaks.org/file/
======
chj
The timestamps, interesting...

------
thatlongthrow1
Notice the vast variety of files Wikileaks was publishing early on.

This practice was eradicated when Assange abandoned much of his peers to go
full anti-west love-Putin. Now you know every single release is going to be
agenda driven, with the leak timed to benefit the party that gave it to
Assange.

About that selective bias, some news today:

“Stone claimed to the [Trump] Campaign as early as June 2016—before any
announcement by Assange or Wikileaks—that he had learned that Wikileaks would
release documents damaging to the Clinton Campaign.”

Corroborated by multiple witnesses, redacted by William Barr.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/us/politics/mueller-
repor...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/us/politics/mueller-report-
redactions-roger-stone.html)

~~~
ta17711771
Are you commenting on all of the WikiLeaks, meaning, have you read every
publication/selections from every collection?

Or are you basing this perception based on what stories a bunch of bloggers
decided to key in on because Trump happened to be in their spotlight at the
time?

